
Ask HN: How to get your first web development client? - throwat
I enjoy designing and developing website. I would like to get paid for it. My plan is to get paid $1,000&#x2F;website. How to get my first client today?<p>Note: No Fiverr or something similar.
======
anderjaska
I started by reaching out by reaching out to everyone I knew who does
freelance. I managed to get my first client that way because I was at the top
of mind of one my friends when their friend needed a dev very quickly.

The first way to get clients is to call up friends. Also, $1000 for a website
is very low depending on what it is you're doing.

